# Contractor cost cheat sheet to share???????/



## turnkey (Oct 1, 2012)

DOES ANYONE HAVE COST CHEAT SHEETS TO SHARE
WORKING WITH NEW COMPANIES AND THEY WANT BIDS USING THESE PRODUCTS:
PAINT
flat Behr Haze (ICC-22) on walls/ceilings, Swiss Coffee (1812) on trim/doors 

CARPET
, replace all carpet w/ minimum 32 oz. over 8lb. re-bond pad with neutral color to match walls (i.e.- Home Depot –Beaulieu/Soft Delight/Butter Cookies and include TOTAL SQ YDS with bid submission)

SIDING

ROOFING -
HOW MUCH TO CHARGE PER SQ FT???

APPLIANCE REPLACEMENTS???

ETC????
THANKS SO MUCH--
ANY HELP/ASSISTANCE OR GUIDANCE IS MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Where do u reside?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

The carpet specs sound FNMA too me. They should have set pricing per SF.

As far as the roof goes, That depends on the number of layers, pitch, cedar and reboard, min shingle weights or rating, dump costs, etc. etc. I personally run anywhere from $225/SQ up to $500/SQ. It depends on the particular roof.

Today I started a 6 SQ garage, 3 layer tear off, reboard with a 25 year shingle. Just under $300/SQ and it should have been higher. OSB took a $4 sheet jump since I bid it .


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait til I even have the option of fronting the costs for jobs like this again.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Can't be Fannie as ALL carpeting is on a national account. I use Kilm Beige on walls/ceilings and Mocha for trim and doors on nice homes with lots of light. I use Mocha on wall/ceilings and antique white on trim and doors on darker houses. So far no complaints.....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

DOES ANYONE HAVE COST CHEAT SHEETS TO SHARE

Buy a Means SF cost book.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I am doing a bunch of bidding as well.
"Buy a Means SF cost book."
What is this?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I am doing a bunch of bidding as well.
> "Buy a Means SF cost book."
> What is this?


http://www.rsmeans.com


----------



## turnkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Where do u reside?


Illinois


----------



## turnkey (Oct 1, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> can't be fannie as all carpeting is on a national account. I use kilm beige on walls/ceilings and mocha for trim and doors on nice homes with lots of light. I use mocha on wall/ceilings and antique white on trim and doors on darker houses. So far no complaints.....


 
how much do you charge to paint a room?
How do you get your price?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

turnkey said:


> how much do you charge to paint a room?
> How do you get your price?



I use this. http://craftsman-book.com/ Get them on Amazon for around $60. I multiply the Sq Ft of the living area times 3.5 to get an average wall sq ft. If the house is very open with a lot of windows and doors i take it to 3. I come out good on them. Here is one of my estimates.


----------

